# White Birch sappling wanted



## Mtnman4ever (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey all 
My folks live in SE NH and we have been making a brich grove in part it looks nice ,inpart to slow down devleopment . No one wants to clear them or do things to harm them . I need about 10 - 20 my local nuserys are selling little saplings. But I want them around 4 - 10 ft tall . Any ideas ? My folks are near the MA line about 20 miles from the coast .
Thanks 
Hey I  think Ill type more after a few beers it seems to work better! ?


----------



## jaytee (Apr 1, 2007)

*Not much help*

Hey mntman, looks like you've got about as much response to your question as I have. I'm trying to find some aspen trees and evidentally there aren't any out there to be had that aren't just straw sized twigs. Good luck with your search for white burch, and maybe you can find me some aspens out there in Colorado.


----------



## Limestone (Apr 6, 2007)

Try Lawyer Nursery, carino nursery, pikes peak nursery or musser forests. google them to get their websites


----------



## Brushwacker (Apr 7, 2007)

No white birch. I do have River Birch which is being planted instead of white in many locations due to its resistance to some insects or disease that white birch is more succeptable to. Leave message at 219) 843-9100 if interested. I probably will not have them very long.


----------

